# my open declaration!!



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Heyas some of you know, I did Mike's tapes last spring finishing up mid-May. I had pretty good results with it. I'm typically IBS C/D and went more C afterwards but found I could usually work things out (so to speak) without ending up with D.Well, I haven't listened to the CDs much since then. I was doing pretty well though - much better about being able to control attacks and getting back in balance after an attack. But the past few weeks have been tough. D every other day, cramping even on days without D. I've even had to run out on my weekly meetings with my boss two weeks in a row (he's a nice guy and I leave him with reading material







)So my declaration is that I am going to start the tapes again tonight. I know I said on a how are you doing thread a few weeks back that I would probably restart, but didn't. I figure though if I make an open promise, I wold be more likely to keep it. The last straw was sitting through a horrible attack and not being able to use any of the visualization I used to be able to summon.Feel free to prod me or doubt me or join in if you like!nancy


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Yea Nancy. You go girl.Whatever works I say.And yeh, it is always more motivation to make a big statement.It's like getting up and looking in the mirror.Ones declaration is there for the reminder.You are already a step ahead.You already know what you need to do.Good for you.Kamie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey Nance! Enjoy the journey>>>>>>>>>







Hope I don't need mine>>>>>>> they are packed!







(I do have the boxes well labelled and I know which box they are in AND I didn't tape it up yet.







)BQ


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

Good Luck Nancy! You've found some success with the tapes already, so I'm betting you'll have TWICE the successful results this time around.And BQ, when I read your response I thought you were talking about the "boxes & packages labeled IBS" on Side 3 of the HT tapes. Duh...now I get it, you really are moving and have boxes labeled. Perhaps you should just leave those marked "IBS" at your old residence


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nancy, you know I will help.







Kamie summed it up here."You already know what you need to do."This is also an important point and why I do HT (although I have slacked a little) everyday, because when I learned the more you do it the easier it gets and deeper you go, that was a very important point I learned.Also just being in HT mode slows the gut down. So I think this is great, you made up our mind and going for it, you are not going to regret it.







There is still also the support group whenever you can make it. I can help there in person for you also just to keep in mind. Think management.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

thanks guys! all your posts made me smile. aving a rough IBS day - kind of a hang over day for me after the bad D yesterday. But I did start the CDs last night and am being very philosohical about it.eric - I would love to go to the support group but Wednesdays are my Tai Chi classes. So no can do. But we need to do a Portland BB get together! I'm afriad it'll have to be after the holidays for me since I'm out of town end of November and then all the crazy stuff starts!nancy


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Eric's Post:This is also an important point and why I do HT (although I have slacked a little) everyday, because when I learned the more you do it the easier it gets and deeper you go, that was a very important point I learned.___________________________________You know Eric, you approach HT the exact same way I approach Yoga.I can so totally relate to the more you practice the practice, the more second nature it becomes and one is always discovering new depths. I suppose thats why these things are called PRACTICES? ya think?Nancy, how long have you been taking Tai Chi?Doing Tai Chi with the HT work will help you harmonize. Tai Chi is very good for strenghtening ones core.After my Hysterectomy, when I was still all weirded out from the internal amputation, my Family Practitioner suggested Tai Chi for me.Pulling the best modalities you find together in the form of your very own program is a very good idea.We all have things we vibrate to.When we identify a vibration in a modality that matches something with in ourselves, then we apply the modality and then we find our progress to be all the more satisfying.Just keep on keeping on. Things will balance and soon you will receive that second wind.kamie


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I've only been doing Tai Chi for a couple of months. I did it for about a year and half but stoped a couple of years ago when I switched jobs and it was harder to get to class. But it is all coming back to me, each move that we learn is very natural and my body seems to remember it from back then.And I know exactly what you mean about practicing it. I feel like it's a journey and each time I do it, it becomes just a little bit more ingrained. It'll be good for me to take the same approach to the hypno.I listened to side 2 yesterday. I felt pretty awake when I started and thought I wouldn't get into that "zone" very easily. I even thought as he was starting the count backwards that I wouldn't fall under it at that point like I normally used to. But while I can remember him saying 3 and 4, I have no memory of 1 or 2







nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nancy, glad to hear this and in actuality it will be easier for you.







Understand the tai chi and support group conflick.







Remember to there is the phone and that is free from you to me and I would be happy to help if you need it. But your on your way.







We will have a get together after the holidays for sure.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

thanks again for all your encouragement. It's been only a week but I think I'm back on track. Not one day of cramping since last week and no D or C. Yippee!! I'm sticking to the tapes and also my fiber and calcium/magnesium regimen. I was getting nervous because I'm traveling next week and flying is always a hurdle. take carenancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nancy,







that IBS into submission.







I really new this would happen for you.Yes flying is troublesome but you will do find. It is probably more anticipatory anxiety and you have to keep yourself in check with your feelings on this and how you let them eeffect you, some is natural of course, but trying to keep it in check can help.


----------

